# Kostov K9HV - any one with experience or drawings



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with the Kostov K9HV.

I made the decision to go with the Soliton Jr controller in my 1969 VW Bug Convertible transformation to a VW Woodie. 

Also, does anyone have drawings of the motor. Want to make sure it fits with the Rebirth Auto Premium VW adapter that I purchased a few years ago. 


*Kostov Motors K9HV


*K9HV boldly goes where no brushed motor has gone before. It features over 6500rpm as nominal and close to 32kW at 220V in a 9"/45kg package. It is actually the first unit to benefit from our new high speed commutator for 9" motors. Appart from that it has a switchable stator field and covers 96-220V all at optimised rpm. K9" 220V is designed to take advantage of the SolitonJR controller


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

Kostov website has the drawings.
http://kostov-motors.com/files/productattachments/a5298e61c8a7454e5c6ccc4db87509a1_E62C9.pdf


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

most of the kostovs are drilled for an ADC/Warp mount. I know my 11" is, and the drawing indicated the smaller ones were the same.


----------



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm hearing that the Kostov K9HV lead time is pretty long. I think I will go back to looking at Netgain.

"The lead time is roughly 12 weeks from the time we get enough demand to place an order. The elapsed time could be as long as 5 months depending on the Bulgarian holidays. Of course the orders must be prepaid.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Which supplier is that from?

In the US:

http://rebirthauto.com/kostovmotors.aspx


----------

